# need to know my dog's bloodline



## blueboy 25 (Sep 22, 2011)

need to know my dog bloodline


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go now someone can help you!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

do we have any info on your dogs?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> do we have any info on your dogs?


Yeh, what dog?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No we have no info the guy went and posted this on someone else's thread he posted no other info other than this question. So until he gives us anymore info we won't be able to answer him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

need registered names or somethin, if you dont have papers with the pedigree on it there is no way to actuakky know.for all we know you have a multi mixed breed.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think he is O+


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> I think he is O+


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

MISSAPBT said:


> I think he is O+


Best reply i've seen for a while. :rofl:


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I think he is O+


:rofl: That's a good one. I might use that sometime.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I think he is O+


Wait a dang minute! What are you saying here? :rofl: hahaha .. I done  and :roll: back in it, Thats funny!!....


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

MISSAPBT said:


> I think he is O+


Aww !!

I don't get it 

Wait a minute....I think I got it now! Sorry guys its been a loong day at work lol


----------

